# Visa subclass 600



## Aldrich914 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, im planning to apply for tourist visa, the problem is, my employer didn't want to approve my leave so my partner decided to visit him longer that we plan it will be 2mons, can some one help me what to do, leave of absence is not possible to have. 
So i decided to resign. Pls help


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Aldrich914 said:


> Hi, im planning to apply for tourist visa, the problem is, my employer didn't want to approve my leave so my partner decided to visit him longer that we plan it will be 2mons, can some one help me what to do, leave of absence is not possible to have.
> So i decided to resign. Pls help


Your country of application might be relevant to the question.

When we did the 600 visas, the applicant was not working, and it was not questioned by immigration.


----------



## Aldrich914 (Mar 6, 2019)

Im from the Philippines. So what evidence or documents should i provide.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Aldrich914 said:


> Im from the Philippines. So what evidence or documents should i provide.


We have done 3 visitor visas from the Philippines. The applicant was not employed, and didn't have a bank account. All granted.

I am not sure how they decide, maybe they assess the entire application, together with the invitation letter from the partner.

I do know of one refusal, and she did have a job and a bank account with a decent balance.


----------



## Aldrich914 (Mar 6, 2019)

Then ill just try applying with every thing i have. Tnk u


----------



## Fiori (Aug 15, 2018)

I applied yesterday for 600 family sponsored visa while I am waiting for my PMV application. My defacto partner of more than one year is my sponsor. We provided basically all the relationship evidence that we submitted for PMV plus recent updates, our bank statements of our joint account and sponsor's ones where it reflects the amount of money he is able to support me during my stay in Australia and also the bond if it will be requested, form 1149 and a statutory declaration for being e genuine visitor.

Should I include a separate invitation document from the sponsor also in my application? 
Thank you!


----------

